# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi

## manzanec

Hello friends
i am a statistical clerk, who loves to create interactive databases in excel for my office to facilitate my staffs working, and i love this website because people have given me so much help. and i wish to continue learning and want to start sharing too.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

HI manzanec,

Welcome to the forum.




If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

